# Taking Dogs to the Vet



## Baymule (Dec 1, 2017)

We took dogs to the vet yesterday. Check ups, heart worm shots, rabies, Lepto booster, flea and tick meds, the works. I walked outside with leashes. I asked "Who wants to go to the vet?" Parker, our black Lab/Great Dane bounced up and down like a huge rubber ball, barking excitedly. I opened the truck door, Parker and Trip (our male GP) jumped right in. At the vet's office, I braced myself like a drag anchor to keep Trip from dragging me. DH had Parker. He behaved. Both dogs did real good, we were proud of them. We took them home and got Paris, our female GP.

Paris loaded up and away we went. She also behaved herself, got lots of praise from us and the vet. He was very complimentary of Paris. She is 10 years old and shows no signs of slowing down or "acting old". The vet said except for wear on her teeth, she doesn't show her age, she is in very good shape and health. 

We had to make two trips because the GP's are a handful and require individual attention. Not in a bad way, but we each have to take a dog, we have three and there is two of us. 

I do have to say that the GP's showed a little anxiety and wanted to climb in the front seat with us. I kept my arm across the opening so they wouldn't climb in our laps. But overall, they did real good. We were proud of them.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 1, 2017)

My GP"s do not do well going to vet
Glad it went smoothly


----------



## TAH (Dec 1, 2017)

Glad it went well for you. 

My meramma mix hates car rides... Vet visit coming up, I'm trying to work with her on it and she is getting better. 

Boaz loves car rides but hates the vet. 

But our vet is awesome!


----------



## TAH (Dec 1, 2017)

Glad it went well for you. 

My meramma mix hates car rides... Vet visit coming up, I'm trying to work with her on it and she is getting better. 

Boaz loves car rides but hates the vet. 

But our vet is awesome!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 1, 2017)

All our load up and travel fine. Usually the vet comes out for routine stuff, but emergencies or certain procedures the have to go in. 
So far so good.
My old GSD's loved going to the vet, he was my friend and co-worker so it was like going to see family.


----------



## babsbag (Dec 1, 2017)

My male, Francis, does fine on the ride and in the office IF you can get him in the car. The others are great, even with no training.


----------

